# Buckboard Bacon a la Bear



## rob g (Nov 25, 2018)

This my first attempt at buckboard bacon using Bear's recipe. It cured for 10 days, dried for 1 day to get a pellicle, 1 round of 8 hour smoke, 3 days in the fridge then 2nd round of 10 hour smoke and another 3 days in the fridge. I cold smoked it over apple pellets.  I was fighting outside temps of -5C to -10C. By 9 o'clock at night I had my 10 hours in and the smoker inside temp dropped to 34F so called it a night and shut stuff down. Most of the day I was able to hold 45F to 65F inside temp.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 25, 2018)

Now THAT.....is Bacon.  Looks awesome!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks Great, Rob!!
You sliced pretty thick---You Frying & eating that like small Steaks??
Be sure to get it to 145°, but don't burn it.
Like.

Bear


----------



## rob g (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm slicing by hand and the first chunk got a little thick by my wife's standards lol. The next pieces thinned out a bit. My preference is a bit thicker. I can see a meat slicer in my future. Considering the Chefs Choice 615. Some deals to be had now and it seems to be well reviewed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2018)

rob g said:


> I'm slicing by hand and the first chunk got a little thick by my wife's standards lol. The next pieces thinned out a bit. My preference is a bit thicker. I can see a meat slicer in my future. Considering the Chefs Choice 615. Some deals to be had now and it seems to be well reviewed.




Yeah, I use a Chef's Choice 645. I think any Decent "Chef's Choice" is good. Never heard any serious complaints.
Sure makes things easier, along with a Vacuum Sealer.
Keep up the good Work!!

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 25, 2018)

looks amazing!  Like!


----------



## rob g (Nov 25, 2018)

I bought a vacuum sealer a couple years ago and I'm wondering why I didn't do it years ago. It's a Food Saver but it works great for the amount of use I give it. Really nice to have food stay good in the freezer.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks good.  Yes it's a bit thick.  I have a chefs choice 610, works great for small jobs.  May have to freeze the meat for a while to get it to slice good.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 25, 2018)

rob g said:


> I'm slicing by hand and the first chunk got a little thick by my wife's standards lol. The next pieces thinned out a bit. My preference is a bit thicker. I can see a meat slicer in my future. Considering the Chefs Choice 615. Some deals to be had now and it seems to be well reviewed.



Looks great Rob.
But way thicker than I've ever seen bacon.

I have a new Chef's Choice 615A slicer. It was advertised as a 615, but it is the 615A.
Regardless, I'm really impressed with mine. Yesterday I grabbed a chunk of Pork Loin out of our chest freezer to slice for a batch of jerky I'm making.
Hard as a rock it was. I took to slicing it at setting '5' and it was coming off at about 1/4". I couldn't believe how the 615 just sliced it off for me. It was still so cold it began freezing back together in the cut off catch tray.
I actually got my slicer with bacon in mind, and it's getting close to cutting up my batch. But also for doing Jerky slicing to get consistent thickness.
In Prep for the bacon hanging, I've been testing my smoker in By-Pass Mode, and decided to try smoking my batch of Jerky. So my neighbors are drooling, or calling 911 freaked out there is another brush fire.

But yeah, I'll add another thumbs up for the Chef's Choice slicers.


----------



## rob g (Nov 25, 2018)

I've been researching, and drooling over, slicers for a while as my wife describes me as frugal and nothing upsets me more than regretting a purchase due to poor homework. I've found the Chefs Choice model 615 for $170 online or the model 665 for $270 from Costco here in Canada. For the $100 difference I'm leaning towards the model 665 as it has about a third more power even though the 615 is likely sufficient for my purposes (Bacon and jerky).


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 25, 2018)

rob g said:


> I've been researching, and drooling over, slicers for a while as my wife describes me as frugal and nothing upsets me more than regretting a purchase due to poor homework. I've found the Chefs Choice model 615 for $170 online or the model 665 for $270 from Costco here in Canada. For the $100 difference I'm leaning towards the model 665 as it has about a third more power even though the 615 is likely sufficient for my purposes (Bacon and jerky).



I always apply the BOCO theorem.;)
The BOCO whatsem?:confused:

BOCO - Buy Once, Cry Once 
You will never wonder if you bought too small. 
Besides, if Costco Canadian is anything like Costco down here, they'll stand behind your purchase to make you happy.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 26, 2018)

That BBB looks mighty fine to me. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2018)

Bacon looks great . I make mine using Bears guide line as well . Bake the thick slices in the oven to bring them to 145 . Brush on some maple syrup towards the end . 
Alot of chef's choice users here . I have a Nesco fs-250 ( branded as Cabelas ) does a fantastic job . 180 watt which is about 1/4 horse , so if you buy the 665 the extra power is nice .


----------



## rob g (Nov 26, 2018)

Chopsaw, I've never done bacon in the oven. That maple syrup idea sounds great.

Sonny, my dad was a millwright. We were brought up to buy quality. We were also brought up never to pay list price :) . It's amazing how a pocket full of cash will bring down the price on something. Unfortunately it is getting harder and harder to do.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2018)

Try bacon in the oven , it's the way to go .


----------

